# flussbarsch



## lute (13. November 2007)

hiho angel freunde, wollte mal von euch höhren wie ihr eure flussbarsche zubereitet.
natürlich hätte ich bei google suchen können, aber auf die 5 sterne gerichte dort bin ich nicht sonderlich wild!

ich hab früher meine forellen immer ganz gewöhnlich ausgenommen,entschuppt und dann mit allen drum und dran (flossen,kopf) in mehl gewändet, butter inne pfanne und fertig!
hat super geschmeckt!

schmeckt ein flussbarsch auf diese weise zubereitet auch gut?
oder würdet ihr ihn eher filetieren wie einen zander?


----------



## Steffen90 (13. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

filetieren, LEICHT pfeffern und salzen, eventuell etwas knoblauch und thymian, in mehl wenden und ich pflanzenöl auf höchste stufe leicht goldbraun braten.
oder einfach räuchern...


----------



## lute (13. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, entspricht meinen vorstellungen, thx


----------



## jkc (13. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Hey Leute! 
Da gibt es doch so eine Methode, wie man dem Barsch das Fell über die Ohren ziehen kann und sich dadurch das mühevolle Schuppen sparen kann. Das fing an mit zwei Schnitten an der Seite der Rückenflosse(n?)...
Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie es weiter geht?

Übrigens ich grille die Barsche meist in Alufolie und dann nur mit Salz...

Grüße JK


----------



## Angelmati (13. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Ja zwei schnitte und dann die mit einer zange die haut abziehen!!
eigentlich ganz einfach!
Einfach leicht anschneiden und los gehts!


----------



## muddyliz (13. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Es geht nichts über mit Haut geräucherten Barsch: Grätenarm, saftig, einfach köstlich.


----------



## Peter the Pan (15. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Ich habe gehört, dass Barsch nach dem räuchern einfach zu trocken sein soll. Also meine Emphelung bleibt auch beim filitieren und anschließendem Braten. hmmm.. köstlich.. #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



Peter the Pan schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass Barsch nach dem räuchern einfach zu trocken sein soll.


Ist bekanntlich so ne Sache mit dem "hören".


----------



## Steffen90 (16. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ist bekanntlich so ne Sache mit dem "hören".


ja... barsch schmecht echt schrecklich!!! die brauchst du nicht essen... ich übernehm das schon


----------



## olafson (16. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

hi, 
kann mir jemand den unterschied erklären? zwischen 
filitiert und gebraten und nicht filitiert und gebraten???
glaub nicht, dass es einen gibt
mfg olafson


----------



## Bier (16. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

filitiert = ohne gräten zwischen den zähnen und ohne filitieren = mit gräten. is doch janz simpel.


----------



## Steffen90 (16. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

zwischen filitierten barsch ohne haut, mit haut und im ganzen gebraten gibt es einen unterscheid im geschmack
der filetierte ohne haut schmeckt einfach am besten.. nicht nach fisch, nicht streng, was bei dem mit haut schon mal vorkommen kann... einfach anderster!


----------



## olafson (16. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



Bier schrieb:


> filitiert = ohne gräten zwischen den zähnen und ohne filitieren = mit gräten. is doch janz simpel.


vlt mal nicht so gierig sein und langsam essen|supergri



Steffen90 schrieb:


> zwischen filitierten barsch ohne haut, mit haut und im ganzen gebraten gibt es einen unterscheid im geschmack
> der filetierte ohne haut schmeckt einfach am besten.. nicht nach fisch, nicht streng, was bei dem mit haut schon mal vorkommen kann... einfach anderster!


ein fisch schmeckt nun mal nach fisch. tofu schmeckt nicht danach. denke dass das beste am fisch direkt unter der haut liegt. beim filitieren schneidest du das runter
mfg olafson


----------



## Steffen90 (17. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



olafson schrieb:


> ein fisch schmeckt nun mal nach fisch. tofu schmeckt nicht danach. denke dass das beste am fisch direkt unter der haut liegt. beim filitieren schneidest du das runter


frischer, filetierter barsch ohne haut schmeckt nicht nach fisch! er schmeckt einfach nach barsch! 
das beste liegt direkt unter der haut?! was soll das sein?
das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären....


----------



## olafson (17. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

was ist denn ein barsch deiner meinung nach?
ein vogel vielleicht?|kopfkrat  unter der haut liegt das meiste fischfett. das ist es, was gesund ist und schmeckt. beim filitieren schneidest du es runter. ausserdem ist das fischfleisch dann viel saftiger. aber nen barsch zu schuppen ist ja richtig arbeit.
schon mal kaltgeräucherten fisch gegessen?
mfg olafson


----------



## Steffen90 (18. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



olafson schrieb:


> was ist denn ein barsch deiner meinung nach?
> ein vogel vielleicht?|kopfkrat unter der haut liegt das meiste fischfett. das ist es, was gesund ist und schmeckt. beim filitieren schneidest du es runter. ausserdem ist das fischfleisch dann viel saftiger. aber nen barsch zu schuppen ist ja richtig arbeit.
> schon mal kaltgeräucherten fisch gegessen?
> mfg olafson


nein ein fisch. aber er hat nunmal seinen eigenen geschmack. aber er schmeckt nicht nach fisch! es kann auch am gewässer liegen... ich esse auschlieslich barsche aus einem sehr klaren baggersee... 
wenn du die filets nur KURZ brätst bleibt das fleisch auch wunderbar saftig! 
ja hab ich... sogar selbstgeräucherten. aber kaltgeräucherten barsch noch nicht. der ist auch noch dran. aber dann logischerweise filets mit haut.


----------



## Tosch75 (18. November 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Filet schneiden, wer will kann die Haut Seite dran lassen. Salz und Pfeffer. Zwiebelringe und eine halbe frische Chillischote zu den Zwiebeln legen, ein bischen Olivenöl oder Kräuterbutter dazu . Beide Filets übereinander legen ( so dass in der Mitte die Zwibeln und Chilie sind )  und mit Alufolie einschlagen. Dann für  30 min in den Backofen oder auf den Grill... Schmeckt super lecker.  Die Füllung kann belibig verändert werden. Ganz prima  ist auch Tomate Morzarella... dem Ideenreichtum sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt .


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

entweder brate ich barsch in der pfanne oder schiebe in gefüllt in den ofen oder aber auch auf dem grill aber das alles mache ich nur wenn ich keine lust hab ihn zu räuchern


----------



## Bushmaster3k (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

hab sogar schon fangfrischen barsch als sushi bei nem kumpel probiert  ich bleibe jedoch beim braten,grillen usw.


----------



## pêcheur67 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> hab sogar schon fangfrischen barsch als sushi bei nem kumpel probiert  ich bleibe jedoch beim braten,grillen usw.



Ooh ha, Süsswasserfisch roh #d
Na dann mal guten Appetit :q


----------



## Case (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Ooh ha, Süsswasserfisch roh #d
> Na dann mal guten Appetit :q



Nicht so gut.?

Wollte das nächstes Jahr mal mit einer frisch gefangenen Forelle probieren. 

Case


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*



Case schrieb:


> Nicht so gut.?
> 
> Wollte das nächstes Jahr mal mit einer frisch gefangenen Forelle probieren.
> 
> Case



Das geht schon.
Nicht von den Ökos irritieren lassen #6
Selbst aus unseren, einst toten Flüssen, kann man die Fischlis roh essen, wobei dieses bei Schwermetallen und ähnlichem Krams egal ist ob roh oder gekocht.
In stehenden Gewässern ist das was anderes, da kann man in der Übergangsjahreszeit schon mal nen Noro-Virus einfangen.
Habe neulich gelesen, das in der Sprungschicht sich dieses Teilchen außerordentlich wohlfühlen soll.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Hab grad nochmal gegoogelt.
Da gibt hier es eine Artikel/Blogeintrag zum Thema
http://derivate.ad-hoc-news.de/Aktuelle-Nachrichten/de/14788979

mit folgendem Text:

28.12.2007 16:06
 Dipl.-Ing. Wilfried Soddemann
 Norovirus-Epidemien durch Trinkwasser ausgelöst – Trinkwasser und Vogelgrippe
 Norovirus- und Rotavirus-Epidemien durch Trinkwasser ausgelöst - Trinkwasser und Vogelgrippe 

Die Kälte ist der mit Abstand wichtigste Faktor zur Konservierung ansteckender Viren, auch im Trinkwasser. 

Die - ohne jeden vernünftigen Zweifel - durch fäkal verunreinigtes Trinkwasser primär ausgelöste Norovirus-Saison 2007/2008 hat in Deutschland in der 38. Woche begonnen: Exakt - wie jedes Jahr - bei Trinkwasserleitungstemperaturen von weniger als 15°C. 

Norovirus-Infektionen haben nach kühleren Sommern (2002, 2004 und auch 2007) Herbstgipfel, wenn ansteckende Noroviren im Spätsommer in stehenden Gewässern bei Temperaturen von weniger als 15°C in der Sprungschicht zwischen dem tiefen kalten Wasser und der oberen warmen Wasserschicht eingeschichtet wurden. Während der herbstlichen Volldurchmischung der Wasserkörper bei 10°C (kälterer Bodensee 6°C) sinken die Noroviren zu den tiefer gelegenen Trinkwasserentnahmen ab oder gelangen von den stehenden Oberflächengewässern in das Grundwasser. In Baden-Württemberg mit einem erheblichen Trinkwasseranteil aus dem tiefen und kalten Bodensee stellt sich das Herbstmaximum der Norovirus-Infektionen stets einen Monat später als z.B. in Sachsen mit seinen mittelgroßen Talsperren ein, weil das Bodenseewasser erst gegen Ende des Jahres voll durchmischt ist. 

Nach wärmeren Sommern wie 2006 fallen die Infektionsmaxima mit den winterlichen Maxima der Kältesummen im Februar/März zusammen. 

Die - ohne jeden vernünftigen Zweifel - durch fäkal verunreinigtes Trinkwasser primär ausgelöste Rotavirus-Saison 2007/2008 hat in Deutschland in der 43. Woche begonnen: Exakt wie jedes Jahr bei Trinkwasserleitungstemperaturen 

Zitat Ende!
------------------------------------------------------------
Grüße,
René


----------



## Case (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Danke für die Information.#6

Ich befische einen Forellenbach mit natürlicher Forellenpopulation. An der Qualität des Fleisches habe ich nicht die geringsten Zweifel.

Mir geht's eher um den Geschmack. 
Eignet sich Süsswasserfisch grundsätzlich als Sushi, oder weniger, oder überhaupt nicht.?

Meine Barsche brat' ich übrigens mit Haut und Kopf. Ich mag den typischen Fischgeschmack.

Case


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: flussbarsch*

Hallo,

im Netz habe ich folgendes Rezept entdeckt, Barsch roh zuzubereiten ( jedoch noch nicht getestet). Hört sich aber super an. Warum soll Süsswasserfisch roh nicht schmecken ?

http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=485

Gruß und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Steff-Peff


----------

